

Metric mishap caused loss of NASA orbiter (1999) - niyazpk
http://www.cnn.com/TECH/space/9909/30/mars.metric.02/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
[http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=19991212&mode=c...](http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=19991212&mode=classic)

------
techdmn
I favor going all metric. Knowing all the conversion rates is a pain. I
suppose we are making progress, if slowly.

~~~
TNO
The problem in the USA though is that the bills passed by congress on the
topic have not designated mandatory compliance:
<http://ts.nist.gov/WeightsAndMeasures/Metric/lc1136a.cfm>

------
thrill
That event remains inexcusable.

